# Installing Error



## ag_arias89 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, I'm kind of new with FreeBSD, I'm trying to use it, because I have to do a research of FreeBSD in college and I'm having a problem trying to install this OS.

I'm installing FreeBSD in VMware, I started to install, and after installation, the system rebooted, and after that the system asks me to put the login, I type it, but when I tried to put the password it doesn't let me, I can't type anything in the password field. Does anybody know how to fix that? It would help me a lot...!

Thanks for the help. 

Excuse me if my english isn't that good, but is not my native lenguage.


----------



## Business_Woman (Feb 17, 2011)

Hm, what do you mean by "doesn't let you" ?

The password isn't echoed, so you'd have to type in the blind


----------

